# Platinum spark plugs



## Circle 65 (Jan 30, 2013)

A friend of mine who is a mechanic gave me a box of spark plugs. He knew
I processed PM's. I looked them over and they have a visible button on the 
tip of the points. So I was thinking before I go to a lot of trouble I would 
run an assay on one and then several to see what is there. They appear
to be about .05 grams just from my experience looking at assay beads. That would equat to about .50 to .80 cents per plug..Has anyone run any
of these? James.


----------



## Dan Dement (Jan 30, 2013)

I have processed quite a few Magneto points that had quite a bit of platinum in them. Quite a few electronic parts of WWII have Platinum in them but you got to have quite a few of them to make it worth while. Most of them, I just test them and send them off to recoup the metal. Steel & Pt refininng is best left to the Pro's like Lou. 

Dan


----------



## Circle 65 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I will dissolve the base metal and run a lead assay on one first and 
weigh the bead. Then, maybe tomorrow, I will be armed with more information. James.

Ran an assay on one plug today, electrodes are non magnetic and lots of 
Ni hence long digestion process. Two small beads of Pt weigh a total
of .0075 grams. Rounding numbers Pt @ $1650 would come out to about
39 cents per plug.


----------



## Tambabyg (May 1, 2017)

Dan Dement said:


> I have processed quite a few Magneto points that had quite a bit of platinum in them. Quite a few electronic parts of WWII have Platinum in them but you got to have quite a few of them to make it worth while. Most of them, I just test them and send them off to recoup the metal. Steel & Pt refininng is best left to the Pro's like Lou.
> 
> Dan



Who is Lou?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 1, 2017)

Tambabyg said:


> ..
> Who is Lou?



:shock: 
:? http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=&terms=all&author=Lou&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------

